# Climber accident



## Itsme7 (Sep 12, 2012)

My friend is a climber for a big tree removal company around here. He was up in a tree, rigging hung from a boom truck. The truck operator moved the boom when he wasnt supposed to, and jarred my friend which sent his 200t into his hand. Luckly he was able to get his hand off the throttle quick enough, split second more and he would have lost his tumb and a couple other fingers. 20 stitches in and 16 out, and severed tendions. Hes currently out on workman comp for 11 months. Be careful, saws are very unforgiving. Heres a couple pics. 

View attachment 252643

View attachment 252643


----------



## Pelorus (Sep 12, 2012)

One-handing a chain saw can result in pain.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Sep 12, 2012)

OSHA would love to hear this story. Glad he's gonna be ok and lucky he didn't lose an arm.


----------



## Matt Michael (Sep 12, 2012)

Thats gonna hurt a bit.


----------



## stihl023/5 (Sep 12, 2012)

Hope he takes it easy and heals up!


----------



## Naked Arborist (Sep 13, 2012)

That sucks! I always worry more about who's doing what if I'm working in tandem with others. A good point mentioned here is if your working with someone else keep both hands on the saw. I will try to remember that from now on.


----------



## derwoodii (Sep 17, 2012)

sorry about your buddy, hope he heals up well, ask him to add his why and how to avoid this to the story when he good n ready.


----------

